# How many Does?



## RockyMountainMice (Jan 16, 2012)

I wasn't sure if I should post this in the Environment section or here, sorry if I chose the wrong spot. I am setting up a 30g terrarium (about 30"x12"x17") and I am wondering how many females would be happy in there. I want them to have a good amount of extra space but I know that with females it's "the more the merrier" so I'd like to find a good middle-ground.

Any input would be appreciated! I was thinking about 4-5?


----------



## mousery_girl (Nov 13, 2011)

i would agree


----------



## RockyMountainMice (Jan 16, 2012)

Thanks


----------

